
Judge: OK to use seized phones to impersonate you and entrap your friends - rosser
http://boingboing.net/2012/07/19/judge-says-its-ok-to-use-you.html
======
vm
This judge and the legal system don't understand that SMARTPHONES ARE
COMPUTERS![1] Now consider the mess that is patent law, and suddenly I'm
terrified by the lack of tech-awareness in our judicial and legislative
systems.

[1] Two reasons I say this: 1\. Computer seizure generally requires a warrant
and smartphone seizure appears to not require that 2\. The rules of a
pagers/phone number display are extrapolated to cover smartphones and
texts/emails? Apples and oranges!

